# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Chia sẻ kinh nghiệm về cách chào hỏi, giao tế

## seovotinh

Chuyên mục hôm nay sẽ gởi đến một số những kiến thức nho nhỏ trong kinh nghiệm về cách chào hỏi, giao tế. Những kinh nghiệm bình thường thôi, nhưng đôi khi chúng ta không để ý hoặc chưa hiểu thấu đáo. Chương trình hy vọng áp dụng một số mẹo nhỏ này, trong việc giao tiếp, chúng ta sẽ hiểu nhau hơn, tự tin hơn và để lại ấn tượng tốt cho người đối thoại.

Nguồn gốc của cái bắt tay: Bắt tay là cử chỉ xuất hiện ngay từ thủa có nền văn minh loài người. Thoạt đầu, nó được hiểu là bạn muốn biểu thị trong tay bạn không có vũ khí khi gặp mặt ai đó lần đầu tiên. Sau này, nó thể hiện một họat động giao tiếp thường thấy trong những lần tiếp xúc đầu tiên, bạn bè lâu ngày gặp lại , chào tạm biệt, chúc mừng , hòa giải…v…v.

Cái bắt tay còn được xem là nghệ thuật giao tiếp. Cách bắt tay, thời gian bắt tay …cho biết thái độ và cách cư xử của người đối diện, ngoài ra, nó còn thể hiện phần nào tính cách riêng và ấn tượng để lại của người đó nữa. Có một câu nói nổi tiếng của Helen Keller, nhà văn Mỹ. Bà vừa bị điếc và bị mù, khi nói về cái bắt tay, bà nhận xét: “Có những bàn tay tôi từng tiếp xúc có cảm giác như khoảng cách giữa hai người như cách xa vạn dặm, nhưng cũng có cái bắt tay tràn đầy ánh sáng, lưu lại cho bạn một cảm giác cực kì ấm áp”.
*MẸO 1: 
Phép lịch sự thông thường, nam giới chủ động đưa tay cho chị em. Do đặc điểm văn hóa, tâm lý phụ nữ Việt Nam thường rụt rè, e ngại trong hình thức này. Một là ngại không đưa tay ra bắt, hai là co tay hoặc rút về quá sớm…khiến họ thiếu tự tin hoặc làm cho người đối diện có cảm giác rằng, họ miễn cưỡng.*
*Những người phụ nữ mạnh mẽ, tự tin và năng động sẽ không có né tránh cái bắt tay đâu. Vấn đề là các anh có thể hiện được thái độ lịch sự, nhiệt thành và bắt tay có đúng cách không đấy thôi. Nào, chúng ta hãy cùng thao tác xem, thế nào là cách bắt tay lịch sự với chị em nhé! Ở đây mình chỉ đặt tình huống 2 người nam/nữ lần đầu tiên gặp nhau, mức độ xã giao bình thường thôi. 
+ Cự ly: đứng quá xa hoặc quá gần (quá 2 bước chân hoặc gần nửa bước)
+ Biểu lộ: thờ ơ, vô cảm, không nhìn vào Mai
+Cách nắm tay: quá chặt, đè tay Mai hoặc quá lỏng lẻo, hoặc nắm quá lâu, hoặc kéo tay người kia về phía mình.v.v..trong khi tay kia Dũng đút vào túi quần. trong khi đó, Mai lại rất rut rè, e ngại hoặc co tay, do dự khi chìa tay..v.v.v.
+ Cự ly: khoảng cách một bước chân
+ Biểu lộ: phần thân hơi nghiêng phía trước , hai chân đứng thẳng, Dũng đưa tay bên phải ra , chìa tay hơi chéo so với ngực. Mặt chăm chú nhìn Mai, khuôn mặt tỏ vẻ phấn khởi, tươi tắn
+ Cách bắt bàn tay: Lòng bàn tay hướng vào bên trong vuông góc với tay Mai, ngón cái khít với ngón cái của của Mai ,nắm chặt từ 3 đến 5 giây, nếu lâu hơn lắc nhẹ, lên xuống vài lần , chào hỏi, nhắc lại tên người đối diện.
Bạn cũng nên nhớ rằng, không nên từ chối cái bắt tay, trong trường hợp tay bị bẩn, ướt, có bệnh về tay thì cũng nên nói với người đối diện một cách lịch sự”Xin lỗi, tay tôi bị…không tiện để bắt tay anh/chị “ để tránh hiểu lầm.

MẸO 2:
Các bạn thân mến, ngoài cái bắt tay, trong những lần gặp mặt đầu tiên, cách đưa danh thiếp cũng khá tế nhị đấy. Việc này tưởng tuy nhỏ nặt, đơn giản nhưng nhiều người cảm thấy phiền lòng, thậm chí bực bội và hiểu nhầm nữa. Vậy ta nên đưa danh thiếp cho ai, vào lúc nào và đưa như thế nào là phù hợp.
+ Không nên chủ động đưa khi người kia chưa có nhã ý muốn nhận, đặc biệt khi gặp người quản lý tuổi tác đã cao
+ Với những người xa lạ hoặc lần đầu tiên gặp mặt, ngẫu nhiên gặp, không nên mới bắt đấu câu chuyện đã đưa danh thiếp ra .Có thể họ cảm thấy bị làm phiền hợac nghĩ bạn đang “quảng cáo bản thân”
+ Không đưa lúc đang dùng cơm 
+Không đưa danh thiếp bị bẩn, rách…
+ Thời điểm: lúc mới gặp gỡ, sau lời chào hỏi hoặc trước khi tạm biệt. có thể đưa tùy theo nội dung, tình huống cuộc nói chuyện để phát huy hiệu quả.
+ Danh thiếp người dưa phải bỏ trong túi áo, không nên lôi trong túi quần ra. Khi trao danh thiếp, nên dùng tay trái, mắt chính của danh thiếp hướng lên phía trên, thuận hướng nhìn người nhận giúp họ đọc dễ dàng tên trong danh thiếp (Thanh Mai vừa nói, vừa làm động tác minh hoa với Dũng). Tư thế bạn hơi cúi về phía trước. Bạn nên mỉm cười, ánh mắt nhìn tập trung người đối diện, nên dùng ngón tay cái kết hợp ngón tay trỏ cầnm góc trên của danh thiếp rồi trao cho người đối diện. Lúc đó bạn có thể nói : Tôi là X, đây là danh thiếp của tôi” hoặc “xin gởi anh danh thiếp của tôi”. 
Với người trao lịch sự như thế, người nhận danh thiếp cũng cần lưu ý:
+ Mỉm cười, dùng ngón cái kết hợp ngón trỏ nhận danh thiếp, (nên cầm 2 góc bên dưới) đống thời nói cám ơn.
+ Có thể nhìn vào, đọc qua danh thiếp một cách cẩn thận (không đọc phát ra tiếng) thể hiện thái độ tôn trọng người trao.Nếu chứ rõ, có thể hỏi lại sau đó đút vào túi áo hoặc xách tay, sổ kẹp…không nên đút túi quần hoặc vứt lung tung, viết vẽ lên danh thiếp khi nói chuyện.
Và các bạn cũng biết đấy, ngòai việc sử dụng danh thiếp trong đàm phán, gặp gỡ trực tiếp, bạn có thể sử dụng danh thiếp hiệu quả, linh động khi: thăm hỏi đối tác mà họ không có nhà, bạn gởi lại, để lại danh thiếp theo thư mời ghi rõ đia điểm ,thời gian hoặc có thể kèm theo khi bạn tặng quà một cách gián tiếp.

MẸO 3:
Gần đây, một bài báo nghiên cứu tâm lý, trong đó các chuyên gia khuyên chúng ta nên tránh những cách giới thiệu bản thân một cách khuôn khổ, mòn sáo và khô cứng rập khuôn. Chẳng hạn như: tôi là Lan , 26 tuổi, tôi làm nhân viên kế toán cho công ty x hoặc: Mình là Nguyễn Văn Nam, 30 tuổi, kĩ sư xây dựng của công ty x…là những cách thông thường ít gây chú ý. Thật ra trong một số tình huống không đòi hỏi tính trang nghiêm, một số mẹo nhỏ về cách giới thiệu bản thân một cách hài hước, độc đáo sẽ giúp bạn tạo được ấn tượng đấy nhé. 

Chẳng hạn, ngoài tên tuổi, công việc, chúng ta có thể giới thiệu những nét độc đáo, nổi bật của bản thân, bản sắc riêng khiến người đối diện chú ý.Có thể đó là sở trường, cá tính, năng khiếu riêng…Ngay cả cách giới thiệu tên, nghề nghiệp, tuổi tác…nếu bạn biết biến hóa một chút khéo léo, hài hước cũng sẽ khiến người đối diện ấn tượng. Thế là người khác sẽ tò mò, muốn hỏi rõ công việc của bạn thôi. Bước đầu như vậy là đã tạo được sự chú ý rồi và bạn sẽ nói về nghề nghiệp của mình làm người khác tập trung hơn và người khác có thể sẽ muốn bắt chuyện với bạn đấy!*
*Sưu tầm (Sức Sống Mới)*​*
*

----------

